# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Radeloos

## radje

Hallo,

Ik heb al meer dan een jaar last van mijn buik (rechts onder). De pijn is de laatste maanden steeds meer toegenomen.
De ene dag iets meer dan de andere, maar het is een redelijke constante pijn in mijn rechter onderbuik.
Echter kan ik niet een exact punt aangeven waar de pijn zit (drukken verergert de pijn namelijk niet). Ook heb ik niet dat de pijn bij een bepaalde beweging toe of af neemt. 's nacht (liggend) heb ik er relatief weinig last van, maar 's ochtends bij het opstaan is de pijn er weer redelijk snel.
Lopen verlicht de pijn. Zeker nadat ik een tijd heb gezeten.

Mijn blinde darm is onlangs verwijderd (deze was chronisch geirriteerd, maar niet ontstoken), maar de klachten zijn niet weg.
Tevens heb ik vrijwel altijd een stijf rechter bovenbeen.
Met tramadol kan ik de pijn enigsinds onderdrukken. Gewone pijnstillers helpen niet.

Daarbij heb ik redelijk vaak een brandend/prikkelig/plakkerig gevoel aan billen, perineum, benen en erg warme voeten. Het is niet pijnlijk, maar voelt vervelend (ongewoon) aan. Dit heb ik vooral als ik zit.

Ook heb ik soms een vreemd gevoel aan het scrotum.
Het lijkt alsof spiertjes van de balzak steeds aanspannen/onstspannen.

ik heb inmiddels behoorlijk wat onderzoeken gehad:
Echo, CT-scan van de buik.
Echo, uroloog.
coloscopie
MRI rug, nek
En dan de kijkoperatie waarbij ze de appendix hebben verwijderd.

Komt iemand van jullie dit bekend voor?
Bij voorbaat dank voor jullie tijd.

Groeten,
Marcel

----------


## Siri1966

Hoi Marcel,

Hoe zit het met jouw stoelgang??
Heb jij misschien een spastische darm ??

Even een beetje vies praatje : Moet jij iedere dag ''poepen''??
Hoe ziet de ''poep'' er uit ?? [een drol of pasta-achtig of diarree].

Kijk ook eens ''wat jij eet'' en of je daarna pijn krijgt.

Dit bovenstaande is iets wat in mij op komt,...maar hoeft niet van toepassing te zijn [op jou].

Anders toch weer even naar de huisarts.

Sterkte en succes.
Groeten van ''Siri''.
p.s. of je darm is ontstoken.

----------


## radje

Hoi Siri,

Allereerst bedankt voor je reactie.

Mijn stoelgang is volgens mij wel goed:
Ik kan iedere dag naar de WC, soms wel 2 keer.
Door de tramadol is de ontlasting zelfs erg vast (lange drol). Daarom eet ik wat extra fruit (2 kiwi's, 2 pruimen), bovenop mijn 'normale dosis' van 2 stuks fruit per dag.

Als ik geen tramadol slik is mijn ontlasting 'losser', maar niet overdreven dun en ook niet slijmerig of brijerig.

De pijn kan ik niet direct relateren aan voedsel. Ik heb een tijd geleden zo'n 2 weken lactose en glutenvrij gegeten, maar dat maakte ook geen verschil.
Ik weet niet of er verder nog specifieke ingredienten zijn die veelvuldig darmklachten geven?

Ik weet niet precies hoe iemand zich met een prikkelbare/spastische darm voelt, maar de pijn die ik heb is soms gewoon niet te harden. het zweet breekt me dan echt uit. Ik weet ook niet of een prikkelbare/spastische darm zo'n constante pijn geeft? En 's nacht als ik lig dan heb ik vrijwel geen last. Totdat ik 's ochtends weer opsta ... dan begint het weer redelijk vlug.

Groetjes,
Marcel

----------


## Siri1966

Hoi Marcel,

Het lijkt mij dat jij ergens een ontsteking hebt [MAAR...IK BEN GEEN DOKTER !!].
sowieso een stijf boven been...kan duiden op een infectie of ontsteking [ik heb een spastische darm >>als ik eindelijk na plus/minus 5 dagen naar de w.c. moet,dan heb ik pijn in mijn boven-benen en ik zweet behoorlijk>>>maar dagelijks pijn heb ik niet].

Ik denk dat we bij jou een spastische darm kunnen uitsluiten [nogmaals ik ben geen dokter].

Is het mogelijk om met jouw huisarts een ''deal'' te maken ???
Dat jij antibiotica krijgt...om te kijken of de pijn verdwijnt of milder wordt ??
Dan heb je ''iets beet'' !![als het aanslaat...dan kan de huisarts jouw ''geval'' beter bekijken/onderzoeken].
Ik hoop dat jouw huisarts met dit gegeven,er in mee wil gaan.

Dit is de laatste ''stro-halm'' die ik jou kan ''bieden''.
P.S. Vertel wel over, al jouw klachten !!!

Bij deze wens ik jou heel veel sterkte toe.
Warme groet van ''Siri''.

----------

